# How to remove & disable the brake pad sensor?



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

Hello,

Since I change my brake pads on a frequent basis, I'd rather just remove the brake pad sensor. Can I just cut the wire off? I just want to make sure that this won't cause the sensor to trip and enable the dashboard light.

Thanks!


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

I think removing the sensor will just trip the pad wear light. Since pad wear sensors tend to melt at the track, I just tie the sensor around the brake line to keep t out of the way.


Ed


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ditto what teamdfl said. Just wire tie the sensor out of the way off the brake pads.

Do check your pad wear on a monthly basis though, since there won't be a sensor there to tell you the pad's worn.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *...
> Do check your pad wear on a monthly basis though, since there won't be a sensor there to tell you the pad's worn. *


Actually, I find that the sparks shooting out from the backing plate when the bad material is totally gone is a good indicator. I can also tell within one braking zone on track when the backing plate hits the rotor. The steel backing plates does not seem to stop as well as pad.

Ed


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

teamdfl said:


> *Actually, I find that the sparks shooting out from the backing plate when the bad material is totally gone is a good indicator. I can also tell within one braking zone on track when the backing plate hits the rotor. The steel backing plates does not seem to stop as well as pad.
> 
> Ed *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Yeah, and the steel grinding steel noise is slightly different than the MAC truck brake squeel you'd get from track or high perf pads.

I usually just throw away the pads when they're within 1/8th of an inch to the metal backing plate, or 1/4th of an inch if a track school is coming up.

Bit wasteful, but certainly I won't be repeating what happened to you or Sergio323Ci. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, and the steel grinding steel noise is slightly different than the MAC truck brake squeel you'd get from track or high perf pads.
> 
> *


With a helmet on, I don't know if I could tell the difference between my R4s and the grinding noise from worn pads!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: If the car doesn't stop, that would be a good indication for me! :lmao:


----------



## rush_ad (Nov 13, 2011)

teamdfl said:


> I think removing the sensor will just trip the pad wear light. Since pad wear sensors tend to melt at the track, I just tie the sensor around the brake line to keep t out of the way.
> 
> Ed


I tried this but this turn on the check brake pad light on in the dash board.


----------

